# [Wet Thumb Forum]-DIY Canister Filter?



## cheesehazard (Mar 2, 2004)

I have been thinking about making a DIY canister filter using some pvc and differnt fittings that I have. I would make it with a 4 inch diamiter pvc pipe, cap and seal the bottom of it. Then the top I would use either a screw on top with a hole drilled in for a binge type pump or a power head. I am going to be starting on it this weekend. What type of pump should i get a binge type or a power head?

55 gallon planted in the works
55 gallon oscar tank
10 gallon shrimp tank


----------



## BobAlston (Jan 23, 2004)

Look a couple of posts down for mine on DIY canisters. I found a link to someone who did just what you are thinking of doing.

Bob

High Pressure CO2 sources, needle valves, information:
http://members.cox.net/tulsaalstons/AquaticPlants.htm#High%20Pressure%20CO2


----------



## cheesehazard (Mar 2, 2004)

I read that post and thats what gave me my idea. I had planed on doing it almost exactly like that. What gph pump should i get for a 55 gallon. Im also gonna inject co2 into it somehow, not sure how yet.

55 gallon planted in the works
55 gallon oscar tank
10 gallon shrimp tank


----------



## BobAlston (Jan 23, 2004)

I would suggest you look at the gph ratings on eheim, fluval and rena canisters and their tank suggestions and then determine what flow level you want. I don't know any rules of thumb. I do recall people saying that the canister filter manufacturers state optimistic pump volumes, probably what you could get without filter media.

Bob

High Pressure CO2 sources, needle valves, information:
http://members.cox.net/tulsaalstons/AquaticPlants.htm#High%20Pressure%20CO2


----------



## JamesHoftiezer (Feb 2, 2003)

Eheim posts effective flow rates on their filters. A 2028 puts out 275gph. 
I personally like a lot of flow and have two on my 100g. I still want more flow.

For pumps I would go with a mag drive or its equivalent. They have nice threaded connections and are fairly quiet although there are more expensive pumps that are quieter. Look for a pump with strong threaded connections so you can put fittings on it or hard plumb it.

Be careful about attaching the pump to the canister. make sure that the weight or vibration from the pump will not break anything. The easy thing to do would be to mount the pump seperately and use flexible hose to isolate the pump vibration.

So far I have only one reservation about building my own canisters. I have yet to find a quick release top for the 4" PVC for cleaning. I could use a threaded cap but the energy/tools/workspace required to remove a 4" threaded plug isn't acceptable. If you never clean the filter you could use the same premise I have for the DIY reactor, but the cleaning trap I have it is last resort/hope to never use it.

*James Hoftiezer
Hoftiezer.Net - Journals and Libraries
Rate My Tank!!

Tank Journal - Aquascape ( Latest / Archive(No Longer Active))
Tank Journal - Parts and Construction ( Latest / Archive(No Longer Active))*


----------



## JamesHoftiezer (Feb 2, 2003)

P.S> The idea of using a 5g bucket with gamma lid reminds me of a red sea/ ocean clear filter.

*James Hoftiezer
Hoftiezer.Net - Journals and Libraries
Rate My Tank!!

Tank Journal - Aquascape ( Latest / Archive(No Longer Active))
Tank Journal - Parts and Construction ( Latest / Archive(No Longer Active))*


----------



## cheesehazard (Mar 2, 2004)

I started making the filter using a 4 inch diameter pvc pipe in a T shape. I have two caps one at the top and one at the bottom and the a threaded one on the middle facing outwards. I need to get some quick release adapters for the hose and a pump still. I think i may have gone a bit to big with the hose. I bought 10 feet of 1/2 inch tubing. I might get a 3/8 tubing instead after seeing the size of the a canister filter at my lfs. What is the normal size hose used on canister filters?

55 gallon planted in the works
55 gallon oscar tank
10 gallon shrimp tank


----------



## cheesehazard (Mar 2, 2004)

I was looking at big als and i found some eheim quick disconnecters. Does anyone know if any of there pumps use 1/2 inch hose?

55 gallon planted in the works
55 gallon oscar tank
10 gallon shrimp tank


----------



## DJ (Nov 26, 2003)

> quote:
> 
> A 2028 puts out 275gph.
> I personally like a lot of flow and have two on my 100g. I still want more flow.


Really? I know in Europe we do a lot of things differently, but I'm running a 240 gallon tank on 550 gph and the general opinion over here is that it's too much for a planted tank

With respect to DIY canister filters the opinion over here is simple: don't just buy EHEIM. But I don't know what the price is in the states, but for a EHAIM classic 2260, an animal that will give you some 475 gph it is 270 USD.


----------



## JamesHoftiezer (Feb 2, 2003)

I got my 2028 with media for $200. An older model came at a bargain $100.

I like the flow in my tanks, bit I think a lot of it has to do with how its plumbed. I have two outlets for my 550gph and have added another powerhead with 270gph. I think I could plumb for 1000gph without much of a problem, but must admit at one point it would start looking like it was ready to flush









My rainbows and SAEs like the flow and will play in the outlets. Not many of the plants seem to be complaining.

*James Hoftiezer
Hoftiezer.Net - Journals and Libraries
Rate My Tank!!

Tank Journal - Aquascape ( Latest / Archive(No Longer Active))
Tank Journal - Parts and Construction ( Latest / Archive(No Longer Active))*


----------



## JamesHoftiezer (Feb 2, 2003)

Also, eheim 2026 uses 16mm/0.5" and the 2028 uses 22mm/0.625".

Bigger hoses will flow better. smaller will flow faster. keep in mind in all cases it will be the same volume of water.

Also I think I found a removable cap for 4-6" PVC.
US Plastics - Quick Cap - Item #30624

*James Hoftiezer
Hoftiezer.Net - Journals and Libraries
Rate My Tank!!

Tank Journal - Aquascape ( Latest / Archive(No Longer Active))
Tank Journal - Parts and Construction ( Latest / Archive(No Longer Active))*


----------



## DJ (Nov 26, 2003)

Well, I've got my ~500 gph canister plumbed with 32 mm inner diameter (1 1/4 '') PVC and the outlet is just a horizontal ending pipe of the same diameter, at some 1/3 og the water column.


----------



## cheesehazard (Mar 2, 2004)

my canister filter is about done. Im waiting on the silicone to dry. What would be the best media to use in the canister?

55 gallon planted in the works
55 gallon oscar tank
10 gallon shrimp tank


----------



## Steve Tillman (Mar 24, 2005)

some of you are looking for good removable caps for 4 inch pvc. they are called test plugs. they are a gaint o-ring with a wingnut on top. you pop it in the pvc, and tighten down the wignut, and it expands the o-ring until it is sealed as tight as it goes. they are very stury and can withstand plenty of pressure. they are used for sewage drain pipes to clean them out. they are called "test plugs" and are sold at home depot for 6 bucks for the 4 inch one. they dont sell any for larger diameter pvc, though. you can get them online, but it is about 15 bucks for one test plug for 8 inch pvc. i would have done that and made my 2 stage pvc canister from 8 inch, but that is just too expensive.


----------

